# BHS introduces Equine Excellence Pathway



## Nici (29 July 2017)

Hello!

I've stumbled across this today. 

http://www.bef.co.uk/News-Detail.aspx?news=BHS-launches-the-equine-excellence-pathway

Does anybody have any information about this new format? Is there now really a BHS stage 5?
In particular I wonder about these new "teach" stages. Will they replace the PTT and co.?

It's all very intriguing but still rather a little confusing.


----------



## teapot (29 July 2017)

There's a thread in Comp and Training. It's not that confusing but then again I have to know about it for work! 

Riding and Road Safety has been replaced with the Ride Safe exam, which must be taken before Stage 1 compete is awarded.

Stage 2 is the same, but the PTT has become the Stage 2 teach. 

Stage 3 is where the big changes come in - there are now dressage and show jumping routes so jumping is no longer compulsory for 3 onwards. There's also a teaching stage of the 3, but you can take it without taking the other 3 elements. The AI and portfolio no longer exist. 

Stage 4 is the new BHSII. Stage 4 teach requires the 3 teach but nothing else. 

Stage 5 is the new BHSI so the old stable manager's exam, plus lunge, ride, and teach. 

Each exam now has sections that you must be signed off before taking the exam too.


----------



## Missionimpossible (29 July 2017)

Intriguing but confusing is what I'd say as well - does anyone know if they've done a flowchart like they did with the old-style stages?


----------



## teapot (29 July 2017)

Try this: https://pathways.bhs.org.uk/career-pathways/complete-horsemanship-overview/

What's confusing about it?


----------



## Missionimpossible (29 July 2017)

Thank you  Now much less confused although really wonder how I managed to miss that when I was looking at their website after reading about the changes in H&H


----------



## ruth83 (29 July 2017)

If this link works it may help to explain

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=37bd843c9475ebaf28f2821fa0f74b26&oe=59F20BE1


----------



## Missionimpossible (29 July 2017)

Link not working unfortunately but found it here I think?

http://www.malvernridingschool.co/0_0_0_0_501_798_csupload_44073732.png?u=3214508780

Definitely useful to compare though - having done that, the new system actually seems simpler - thank you


----------



## ruth83 (29 July 2017)

That's the old system

For those who are already Accredited Professional Coaches, the flowchart is available on the APC Facebook page


----------



## Nici (29 July 2017)

Missionimpossible said:



			Thank you  Now much less confused although really wonder how I managed to miss that when I was looking at their website after reading about the changes in H&H
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, they just flew over my head somehow.


----------



## Missionimpossible (29 July 2017)

Glad not just me then  Still feel it'll be a while until I'm ready to take the exams having had a few years' break from riding, but nice to understand the system better.


----------



## Nici (29 July 2017)

teapot said:



			Try this: https://pathways.bhs.org.uk/career-pathways/complete-horsemanship-overview/

What's confusing about it?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the link, teapot. Does this mean that for example the PTT is split into teach 2 and 3 now? 
It's finding an equivalence to the old system which I still have trouble with. Oh, dear.


----------



## teapot (29 July 2017)

Nici said:



			Thank you for the link, teapot. Does this mean that for example the PTT is split into teach 2 and 3 now? 
It's finding an equivalence to the old system which I still have trouble with. Oh, dear.  

Click to expand...

No the PTT IS the Stage 2 teach. The lunge and lead rein is now one section and the group lesson is a combined flat to jump progressive lesson. 

The Stage 3 teach is at a higher level and replaces the portfolio/500 hours/whatever was before depending on when you took your PTT. However, once you've got your compete Stage 2, you can go straight into the Stage 3 teach without taking the care, lunge or riding sections.


----------



## View (29 July 2017)

The PTT exam is now the Stage 2 Teach asessment.  Instead of completing a portfolio to gain the previous AI award (in addition to Stage 3 Care and Riding), you now sit another teaching assessment, Stage 3 Teach.


----------



## teapot (29 July 2017)

View said:



			The PTT exam is now the Stage 2 Teach asessment.  Instead of completing a portfolio to gain the previous AI award (in addition to Stage 3 Care and Riding), you now sit another teaching assessment, Stage 3 Teach.
		
Click to expand...

You don't have to sit your Stage 3 riding to take the Stage 3 teach however.


----------



## View (29 July 2017)

teapot said:



			You don't have to sit your Stage 3 riding to take the Stage 3 teach however.
		
Click to expand...

True, but without Stage 3 Care, Lunge and Ride you can't be awarded Stage 3 Coach in Complete Horsemanship.

On the whole, a much needed update to the system, but communication with existing ACPs, Approved Centres should have taken place before the public launch.


----------



## teapot (29 July 2017)

View said:



			True, but without Stage 3 Care, Lunge and Ride you can't be awarded Stage 3 Coach in Complete Horsemanship.

On the whole, a much needed update to the system, but communication with existing ACPs, Approved Centres should have taken place before the public launch.
		
Click to expand...

No you can't but it's still accessible without being forced into the 3 riding/care/lunge. That said, those who arn't working/training in approved centres are going to find the process harder given so much has be to be signed off.


----------



## View (29 July 2017)

Teapot, I agree.  I'm lucky that I have an II to sign off for Stage 3 for me - but having done the portfolio, I don't need to worry about the Teach unit.


----------



## scats (29 July 2017)

If I have my PTT and I do the stage 3 teach, what qualification does that give me?

I can't get my head around this new system for some reason.


----------



## teapot (29 July 2017)

scats said:



			If I have my PTT and I do the stage 3 teach, what qualification does that give me?

I can't get my head around this new system for some reason.
		
Click to expand...

You'll have the Stage 2 in Complete Horsemanship and the Stage 3 teach unit. To become a Stage 3 Coach in Complete Horsemanship, ie the old AI, you'll need to take your Stage 3 care, lunge, and ride (but the jumping is no longer compulsory). It  looks like they've done away with the BHSPT. 

Some more info here for those with the old qualifications: https://pathways.bhs.org.uk/career-pathways/transitioning-to-the-bhs-equine-excellence-pathway/


----------



## Nici (1 August 2017)

teapot said:



			You'll have the Stage 2 in Complete Horsemanship and the Stage 3 teach unit. To become a Stage 3 Coach in Complete Horsemanship, ie the old AI, you'll need to take your Stage 3 care, lunge, and ride (but the jumping is no longer compulsory). It  looks like they've done away with the BHSPT. 

Some more info here for those with the old qualifications: https://pathways.bhs.org.uk/career-pathways/transitioning-to-the-bhs-equine-excellence-pathway/

Click to expand...

Just the link I needed, thank you so much! I love a good Q&A.


----------



## BHS_official (1 August 2017)

View said:



			On the whole, a much needed update to the system, but communication with existing ACPs, Approved Centres should have taken place before the public launch.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, View

We're glad to hear you're feeling positive about the new programme.

We've been running stakeholder information days around the country, both prior to and since launch, which are available to APCs and Approved Centres to help our professionals get up to speed with the changes. If you haven't received the emails, please check your junk/spam folders and drop a line to accreditedprofessionals@bhs.org.uk or approvals@bhs.org.uk so we can check what address we have on file for you. If you're a current APC, you can also join our dedicated Facebook Group where information is also posted - please email accreditedprofessionals@bhs.org.uk for more details.


----------

